# taking t3 in one dose vs two



## malenda_jane (Mar 14, 2014)

So after my most recent labs my doctor upped both my t4 and t3 dose. I was taking the 12.5mcg of my t3 dose all at once and didn't seem to have a problem. But now it's upped to 25mcg and it just seems like too much at once. She gave me the option to split the dose and take 12.5mcg 2x a day but just said to take one in the morning and one at night. My question is if you take t3 do you take it once or in divided doses...and if you do divided doses how far apart do you take them? So say I take my first dose at 7:00am...when do I take the next one and not have it affect my sleep. And how do you work around food and stuff like vitamins and the medication says one hour before food or two or three hours after.


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

What were your last labs? Care to share,with ranges please?

12.5 to 25 is a huge increase.

How long have you been taking the 12.5?

I take 125mcg of Unithroid and 12.5mcg of Cytomel.

I split my Cytomel in 3 doses, 5mcg around 5:30, the 2nd dose 6 hours later and the 3rd dose which is 1/2 a pill around 3-4 in the afternoon.

Can you please edit your signature with your labs and history please.

Click on your log in name, Profile, edit profile and on the left is signature.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Well; for starters............................what was the result and the range of your last FREE T3 Test?

That is a huge jump; not a good thing to do w/T3 in my humble opinion.

Hugs,


----------



## malenda_jane (Mar 14, 2014)

Ok so I figured out how to put all my info in the signature. Let me know what you think. I know it seems like a big jump...I tried taking the full dose of 25mcg at once but felt hyper for a few hours. I split my dose the last two days and it seems to be fine.


----------

